# Bandsaw blade  jig



## umahunter (Jul 10, 2018)

Well I have  some blades I need to solder back together so I made up a lil jig to cut good scarf joints after a video I saw on toms techniques. it's all scrap I had. it fits in the miter groove and has a 20 degree slot. at first I just cut the slot on the saw but I wasn't happy with it not being perfectly flat for the blade so I milled a section off the bottom to fit a small sheet scrap then welded it back together so the blade sits perfectly level it works pretty well


----------



## RandyM (Jul 10, 2018)

Well done!


----------

